# Most consistent bean suppliers?



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi there

Hearing lots of good recommendations here, but wondered what the general consensus was on the most consistent bean suppliers in the uk? I'm probably opening a hornets nest, but are there any that are pretty much reliable? I'm hearing Has Bean, Rave, Monmouth, James etc

Many Thanks

Stuart


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Consistent in roasting style? In type of beans? I think this is a bit hard to answer, as most roasters will do a range of beans and a different profile for each bean to bring out the best.

I think everyone who I have used has been pretty reliable.

Certainly for me Has Bean, Smokey Barn & Londinium are excellent time and time again!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Agree with Aaron , all mentioned have a reputation for quality. Part of the excitement I'm having now, having settled with my equipment and getting better with my skills, is seeing what different roasters have to offer.

My advice try a few out , try for yourself. Bad roasters ( not that i can think of any recently ) wouldn't last long supplying on here.

Good roasters stick to basics , they supply you with a roast date and some good cupping notes and perhaps pertinent brew styles.

The rest is all about taste and opinion .


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks guys, maybe I should have asked which are the forum faves. Appreciate everyone has their own taste. ;0)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

stuartmack1974 said:


> Thanks guys, maybe I should have asked which are the forum faves. Appreciate everyone has their own taste. ;0)


Favoruite roasters is down to taste also ...







Bloody minefield asking on here !

A lot will save Rave - good value for money , great taste

Others will go Hasbean , or I might say Londinium , or their local roaster. So........

What tastes are you after? Fruity ? Classic Italian espresso ? Full bodied Chocolate and Caramel sweetness?

Drinking in milk or espresso? Wanting a bean that will brew in espresso or will be other brew methods too?


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Mrboots

Not into the super dark / Italian roasts, kind of like the chocolatey / licorice type blends. Square Mile Red Brick was one I liked when in Shoreditch recently, I also quite like James Formula 6.


----------



## alarmman (Feb 4, 2014)

Has anybody any comments on the Algerian coffee store in London, its been recommended to me and I'd be interested in any comments, my first order is in, but I need a machine to check out the product ARRGGGHHHH.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mym uses them. I've never been in.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Some of the beans there are stale. Search for my previous posts.

Basically, stick with the stuff they sell a lot of, ie. their espresso blend. It's an Italian roast.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

The smart answer to that question, would be Lavazza...









But on a personal level, I would go for Londinium every time... Expensive for one bag, but competitive when buying a few, and even when he messes a roast up (Reiss's admission), the results are still pretty damn good.

For example, I recently bought some Rwandan Kinunu, which he later stated was overcooked by 5 degrees, I thought it was luvverly.


----------



## jappl (Sep 29, 2008)

Just bought some beans at Algerian Coffe Shop in London - Beans were old and stale , will probably bin them.

The reason I went there was because I was looking for a darker roast and finding too many coffee roatwers don't supply the darker roast.


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

For darker roasts try:

- Coffee Compass (I've tried many of their beans and they're all good)

- Monsoon Estates (I've only tried a couple, but they seem good too)

- Redber (not tried yet but they do a lot of beans at different roast levels)


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I'd definitely recommend CoffeeCompass for Dark Roast.

Their "M*onsoon Malabar Hit"* (http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/speciality-blends/strong/malabar-hit-500g.html) and their extra dark "*Mocha Italia*" (http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/speciality-blends/extra-dark/mocha-italia-500g.html) are superb.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Coffee compass Jampit was good. Rave are also on the darker side and too. Rawanda red bourbon, Jagong village, Cuban beans are great too.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

(posted earlier but the post never appeared - moderated ? probably because I put links to the pages in it)

I'd definitely recommend CoffeeCompass for darker roasts. They always seem to get roasted the next day and sent the day after that.

If you like dark roasts then you HAVE to try their "Mahogany Roast Monsoon Malabar Hit" (similar to their jampit but I find them smoother) and their even darker roasted "Mocha Italia". The Mocha Italia beans are jet black with high gloss finish and almost look like they are wet. They taste like coffee with a lingering after taste of high quality plain chocolate. Gorgeous !


----------

